# Olympic Japan or mitchell



## Raven2223 (Sep 12, 2013)

This reel has been sitting up for a long time now it has sentimental value to me so I went to clean it up and refurbish it but the guts were toast I can't even begin to deal with this till I find a model to match this's to so does any one know what it is no markings but the two


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

What's the top look like and is there a circle emblem grove on the othe side plate? kinda looks like a penn 720 or 722 with no Handle


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

noodlez94 said:


> What's the top look like and is there a circle emblem grove on the othe side plate? kinda looks like a penn 720 or 722 with no Handle


I'd have to agree with noodlez. Another pic or two from other angles would help. If it is a Penn I've got parts reels. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

can we get a picture of the other side it will help identifying this reel easier


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

What does it say under the anti reverse lever? "Ball Bearing _______" Something.

The bail arm doesn't look right for a Penn. I think it is an old Olympic or Shakespear.
Maybe even a Heddon...


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yea after looking a lot closer I don't think it's a penn either also the anti on it is inwards the 714 and 716 had it but not that body shap so hmmm defiently could use some more pics


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Not a Penn*

You guys are good! Went out and looked at a 722 in the shop and it's not the same reel. The bottom of the rotor on the Penn is much more conical, the eccentric level is in the wrong place, the handle on the Penn screws into the main gear and the bail is all wrong. The nut on the end of the bail could be an identifier??? Don't recognize it.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, the "Leg" looks like an Olympic. Sorta like an Olympic Destroyer. But the bail arm and anti reverse aren't right.
Several of the old Olympics used a similar bail arm with a nut to hold the wire.

it may be one of those obscure Japanese companies that made knockoff off Penn and Mitchell. The body on that thing does look Pennish, and the bail mechanism looks a lot like a Mitchell 304.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok I found your culprit Olympic 2800 reel cross fingers
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=271259966780


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Winner! You da man noodlez! Good job.


----------



## Raven2223 (Sep 12, 2013)

No sir I put in four pics and don't know y they didn't post but the only markings are Olympic Japan in the reel seat and where the drag switch is it says ball bearing system and nothing else


----------



## Raven2223 (Sep 12, 2013)

And the top has a three prong drag tightner


----------



## Raven2223 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes sir the 2800 plate and reel looks just like mine I think that's it thanks a million


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope! Bail arm still wrong.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Those old Olympics are good reels


----------



## Raven2223 (Sep 12, 2013)

Does anyone know the best place locally preferably to get replacement gears and an exploded view to make sure I put it back together after I powder coat it ill post a pic for everybody when it's restored


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Those reels are so simple I'm sure you will get it right. I used to have the parts but no more. I bet any of the Japan knock offs gears might fit. Even the old Daiwa reel of similar design.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Looks like a Ted Williams to me.....


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

fairpoint said:


> Looks like a Ted Williams to me.....


It's the same thing...


----------

